# Schrader Fireplace Specifications



## kwo1972 (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi,

My brother just bought a house in NJ with a Schrader Fireplace in the basement. He's not sure if he is keeping it and might want to sell. Would anybody know the model number and approx weight? Any idea how much it could/would sell for?

Approx dimensions: 35.5" Long / 19.25 " Deep / 32.25" High

Thanks much.
Keith


----------



## coaly (Jun 26, 2017)

The didn't use numbers. They were only known as Schrader Fireplace at first and later came in optional pedestal model like yours. If that is a coal grate, it was advertised as the "Kombie", for combination wood / coal.


----------

